# Found orange/yellowish boat at clear creek



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

The boat is still pinned in the river near coors plant. I have a photo if you want to be sure it's yours.


----------



## squanjamonkey (Sep 10, 2012)

We got the boat unpinned on Saturday and are in the process of getting it back to the owner.


----------



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

This is the pinned boat if anybody is missing right now. (Still in the river and it's Monday)


----------



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

The boat


----------



## squanjamonkey (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry about that. We got a different boat out of almost the exact same spot.


----------

